# Elk Calls



## gwhit67 (Dec 20, 2009)

What are some of the better Elk calls to use in the early season ?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

The one you leave in camp...


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Definately not the Hoochi Mama.. :shock:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> The one you leave in camp...


This is true if you do NOT know how to call. But, if you know what you're doing there are several calls that will/DO work VERY well. I use diaphragm calls and reed calls for cow/calf sounds, and diaphragm calls with a grunt tube for bull sounds. I have called in hundreds of mature bull elk with various calls and calling techniques. The sound is important, but knowing what call to use when, how loud, and how often is more important. For early season I like to use calf sounds, which for me means a single reed diaphragm and/or a Carlton Fight'n Cow reed call, and *LOTS* of bugling! That's right, LOTS of bugling. Bulls are more likely to come looking for a fight before they have harems and they are still establishing pecking orders.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Pro, are you for rent during the elk hunt? I don't know how to call...


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

The best calls are the ones you spend time learning to use BEFORE the hunt starts! AND never use a SCEERY(scarey)


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

wapiti67 said:


> The best calls are the ones you spend time learning to use BEFORE the hunt starts! AND never use a SCEERY(scarey)


amen to that, I bought one when I started elk hunting years ago and have never used it since.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I absolutely agree with Pro and Wapati...the problem isn't early calling, the problem is hunters that THINK they know what they are doing. Using the right call at the right time is critical. 


Oh ya, thanks Wapati for calling in my bull last season!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Agreed. I've called in quite a few bulls and cows opening weekend of the bowhunt. It's just a matter of knowing what to do. Honestly, I think some people just communicate better are more in tune with animals than others, simple as that.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

meaning? only cow call? half bugles?


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

quakeycrazy said:


> wapiti67 said:
> 
> 
> > The best calls are the ones you spend time learning to use BEFORE the hunt starts! AND never use a SCEERY(scarey)
> ...


I have used a sceery cow call for 10+ years, works great. Never tried any of thier bugles though.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

There is only 1 way to learn how to ride a bike. Get on it. Don't expect things to work out perfectly the first time. Or the second. Expect to crash. Be patient with your own lack of success.



Oh! Wait a minute. This topic was on calling in elk. Oh well. It's the same as learning to ride a bike.


List of DON'Ts"
1. Don't leave your call at camp
2. Don't worry about brand
3. Don't worry about not knowing how -- you MUST learn how!

List of DO's:
1. Do practice before the hunt
2. Do practice during the hunt
3. Do practice on live elk during the hunt
4. Do use your hoochie mamma, or sceery call -- or whatever other brand call you have. (practice, practice, practice. After a year or two of calling, you'll figure out what calls YOU like to use, and are successful with)
5. Do wear a helmet. (oops. Thought we were back on bikes again...)


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

lol...Good post PBH.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Any that you can learn to use effectively. 

Even the dreaded "hoochie mamma" still brings them in for me and my group year after year accompanied by mouth calls, bugles etc. It's all in the right proportions, and knowing how to use them.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Markthehunter88 said:


> meaning? only cow call? half bugles?


Like was said, try it all, but be sure to change it up and make note of what works and doesn't work. Like pro said, High and short calf calls or sounding like a bull tuning his pipes can work well early season. I also find calf calls will calm bulls that are on high alert at times.

Don't be a afraid to get out there and learn and use whatever calls you can get your hands on. I'm personally no fan at all of Sceery calls, they just don't sound like elk to me. I am a fan of several different primos diaphragms, (I always have one in my mouth) several other reed calls, such as a hyper lip single and yes, I use a hoochie mama every now and again. It's nice to have one more sound when trying to sound like a herd of elk and you can only do so many things at one time with your mouth. I swap calls frequently when calling, Many times I'll find that elk are more responsive to one call and then the next day responsive to another. Literally (Turkeys too) I've stood next to people when doing call sets and they won't make a peep at one guy calling, but the other will drive them nuts.

Beyond which call, get out and listen to elk and figure out what they sound like and what they are doing when they are making those sounds. And definitely learn to sound like a cow in estrus. Whiny, growly, come and get me cow calls when done right, are irresistible to bulls.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Go to elknut.com and check out his elk calling dvd's. Lots of good information on them.
You can find samples on youtube.


----------



## Younghunter21 (Sep 7, 2010)

Primos cowgirl makes a really good sound. Even though it works for me it might not work for you. I've called in a couple cows using it.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

middlefork said:


> Go to elknut.com and check out his elk calling dvd's. Lots of good information on them.
> You can find samples on youtube.


+1 get some basics down before you start calling in the woods. Try and imitate what you hear on the videos. Try to watch videos of actually elk making calls too, not just people. If you go into the woods too green, all you are going to do is scare off and educate the animals without ever seeing them.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I like Sceery's double cow/calf call, Carlton's Sleezy Cow, Primos and Bugling Bulls singls diaphrams, Primos "blue reed" bugles, primarily the Terminator... and I have a host of others, but running a shop I tend to want to try them all so I have some feedback on ease of use and effectiveness...

I believe ANY elk call either commercially made or otherwise can and has called elk at some point. That being said, I use my voice and suck in to make a growling sound and a chuckle and it has been VERY effective over the past two-three seasons... I stumbled on the sounds I make when fighting bronchitis and I was trying to clear my throat, and low-n-behold a bull cam running and screaming in to me.


----------

